# USA Number Plate Anyone???



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Fancy treating the RV to a bit of exclusivity?? 8O

Reg Plate X88 USA for sale on Ebay

Nowt to do with me but thought you might be interested!! :wink:

Ebay LINK HERE


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

You not bidding then Dazzer? Just the jobbie for the Concord :wink:


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Narr I want everyone to know its an 06 model!!!! :roll: 

I tried to buy RV06 USA but someone pipped me to it  

Never mind guess ill just have to buy a late 07 model and get RV57 USA instead. Just short of dosh to treat myself!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## 95633 (Jul 4, 2005)

Dazzer

I was looking at RV06 USA as well.  

At the time we hadnt actually left for the US and I didn't want to spend the £700.

When I got around to it, the number had been taken.

Paul


----------

